#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  >  درخواست درایور لپ تاپ n5010  برای ویندوز xp

## 84901771

با سلام 
روی لپ تاپ 5010  مدل dell  ویندوز xp رو نصب کردم 
اما هر چی گشتم نتونستم درایور هاشو پیدا کنم
اگه عزیزی درایور هاشو داره ممنون میشم !!
اگه گرافیک و صدا باشه کارم راه میوفته  !!!
لطفا کمک کنید

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## 84901771

کسی نیست کمک کنه

----------


## yaghob20

> با سلام 
> روی لپ تاپ 5010  مدل dell  ویندوز xp رو نصب کردم 
> اما هر چی گشتم نتونستم درایور هاشو پیدا کنم
> اگه عزیزی درایور هاشو داره ممنون میشم !!
> اگه گرافیک و صدا باشه کارم راه میوفته  !!!
> لطفا کمک کنید




```

http://drivers.downloadatoz.com/tutorial/22710,windows-7-vista-xp-32bit-drivers-download-for-dell-inspiron-n5010-laptop.html 



```

----------

*behzad_1*,*farah676*,*mohabat007*,*nekooee*,*stux*

----------

